# Male/Female seeds fron seedbanks



## movintarget (Feb 26, 2007)

Good day,
I was wondering what is the average of female vs male seeds from a seedbank. When and if your shipment of seeds arrive and you start your grow and end up with all males what to do next trash them? Those White Widows sure look yummy and am tempted tp order, but that nagging question still is in my head. What happens if you end up with mostly males?

Thanks....movintarget


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

*Well i would say 50/50. This is why you clone. If you get one healthy female you can clone her forever.  *


----------



## movintarget (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Yeah i was looking at the White Widow and they sure look like a great strain. I just hope that an order makes it's way all the way to Texas. Thanks again for your reply....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

movintarget said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, Yeah i was looking at the White Widow and they sure look like a great strain. I just hope that an order makes it's way all the way to Texas. Thanks again for your reply....


*Well ours made it all the way to the east coast so i'm sure you will have good luck.  *


----------

